

The Donut™ - Universal Tablet Stand - alexr909
http://www.indiegogo.com/the-donut?a=458767
Universal tablet stand, in shape of a donut.
======
alexr909
Hi guys, The Donut is an iPad stand designed by my colleges and myself. We are
a small team from Fresno, CA and today we have launched our IndieGoGo
campaign. Any press or word of mouth we can get is much appreciated. This
product is made in USA, and if we become fully funded we will keep it that
way.

